# Jackson, the 16lb Yorkie's, tricks! :)



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I just wanted to share Jackson's latest trick video. I am a proud mama, hehe. He's just so smart and loves to learn. We've done all this with just the two of us. Here it is:

YouTube - Jackson's Tricks - April 2010

Thanks for watching :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How adorable! smart Jackson................


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can see why you're a proud mama! He's very smart and has had a good trainer :wink:

Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a smart puppy! He is just adorable! :biggrin:
I bet he'd be great at agility. Your video also made me think of those dogs that do "dance" routeins with their owners. I bet Jackson would be good at that too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! What a great video!! Perfect song for it too!! It's great that you do that with him!! He is such a cute yorkie!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments 

@saraj, I really wanna get into agility with him! I just can't afford the classes yet, ha. We do a little practice at home with what I know but I am FAR from any type of professional so I don't wanna teach him things the wrong way, ya know.


----------

